# What Boots have smallest footprint??



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

I am looking for a new pair of boots and trying to find some with smallest footprint so i can possibly fit on a normal width board. I read that Salomon F-Series have a reduced footprint, other than that I have not really found any others. If someone could help me out I would really appreciate it.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Salomon F Series, Burton SLX, Ion, and I think Ruler and Driver X and supposedly all of the Ride boots.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

check out this years burton hail...i wanted a strictly park boots and it is def very slim in all dimensions and soft around the ankles.


----------

